# dart frog call question



## daniel44 (Jan 2, 2012)

I am planning on getting a couple of dart frogs in the near fruture, but first i have a couple questions about their calls. Do they call year round or just in spring? Also. do the makes only call in the presence of a female or do they call regardless?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

They would call all year round depending on the conditions u keep them in and will also breed year round as well. Some have louder calls then others and will call more often if a female is present


----------



## timopictures (Sep 9, 2010)

If you're worried about noise, most (maybe even all) species call during daylight hours. And I've never been bothered by the noise. In fact, you'll probably find yourself anxiously waiting for the day they start calling.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Mine call year round though they definately call with greater frequency during the spring and summer months.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

The males will call without a female, I'm pretty sure. there is no need for there to be a female present for a male dart frog to call, I think. If I'm wrong, please let me know.

P.S. What species of frog are you planing on getting? If you want something very pretty, easy to breed, can be housed in groups, easily spotted in the vivarium, is a great begginer frog, and the male has a great call, get the D. leucomelas. Here is a list of reasons why you should start with leucomelas (I found it in a book by Amanda and Greg Sihler. You should get it. It is a really good book).

They are very hardy,
bold and active,
ealily spotted in there vivarium, 
simple to breed,
able to be keped in groups,
loud callers with a pleasant voice,
and is usually one of the lower priced dart frogs.

I don't have any leucs yet, but they are probably going to be one of my next dart frogs.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Some species call very loudly, some are nearly inaudible. Most species are limited to males calling, but but not all. Some frogs call all the time, some rarely. Some can be prompted to call by outside noises, some not so much.

What would you like?


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

My frogs call the most during heavy misting phases. For me that is Fall and Spring. During these times of the year I mist heavier and the frogs will call much more during this period. However the frogs will call randomly(with or without a female provided the frog is male and adult) all year. I find most calls are quite subtle(not all...), and will not be considered a noisy pet, per se.

Best of luck to you!

JBear


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

jbherpin said:


> I find most calls are quite subtle(not all...), and will not be considered a noisy pet, per se.


Wait until your bicolor really get going.


----------



## glass frog (Dec 19, 2011)

not too hijack a thread but at what age do most start to call. if it is too wide of a spectrum what about mine (see sig)


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

glass frog said:


> not too hijack a thread but at what age do most start to call. if it is too wide of a spectrum what about mine (see sig)


Most males will begin calling between 9-14 months. This is not an iron, set in stone thing though, and there are variables from species to species and individual to individual.

JBear


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

glass frog said:


> not too hijack a thread but at what age do most start to call. if it is too wide of a spectrum what about mine (see sig)


I've seen Leucs call as early as four months and Tincs as early as 9 months. The girls are never ready though!


----------



## glass frog (Dec 19, 2011)

frogfreak said:


> I've seen Leucs call as early as four months and Tincs as early as 9 months. The girls are never ready though!


nice my luecs are 3 months and tinks are 5 months so not much longer i cant wait. It will most likely scare the crap out of me trying to figure out what the noise is till i put it together.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i would say that 18 months is a pretty fair estimate for those frogs. ive yet to witness anything in dendrobates earlier than a year, and most really start up at about a year and a half.

james


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

My male leuc called at around 5 months, just a few times. Then nothing until 8+ months. The first time he called, it scared the crap out of me and my cat bolted from the room and dove into an empty box to hide. It was great


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

james67 said:


> i would say that 18 months is a pretty fair estimate for those frogs. ive yet to witness anything in dendrobates earlier than a year, and most really start up at about a year and a half.
> 
> james


When I was keeping Cobalt Tincs, The first call was at about 18 months, an oft, buzzing sound. I consider myself lucky, as a lot of Tinc owners do not get the pleasure of an audible call...

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

I will add that from what I have been told, the larger Phyllobates have a much later maturity rate than thumbs, or smaller species do, and thus will not call as early as say a R. sirensis... Like I said, it is greatly influenced by species and individual. Also I have heard that females of P. terribilis will produce an audible call, but the reason isn't well understood. Corrections are welcome...

JBear


----------

